# whats the closest you had a coyote come in your blind



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

the closest ones got to me 30 yards, and got to excited and missed. didnt get him till the 3rd shot at 200 yards.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

have had them about 25-30 yards before... but i was bobcat hunting, so the shotgun was the only weapon i had. i try thick cover for the cats, so they are usually close... with the rifle i usually take them about 50-60 yards. prefer not to let them too close to lower the chances of me making a move for them to see.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have taken them with archery, mouse sqeaked to about ten yards, maybe slightly closer. While in a tree stand deer hunting if you count from my feet to their back it would be about ten feet. It was early season so I passed on what looked like a female and two pups. Those three hung around my area for about 20 minutes. Sure wish I would have had a camera.


----------



## johndeerel (Jan 6, 2007)

i got one so close i could have reached out and touched it.
i didnt get because it scared the crap out of me


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Had both bobcats and coyotes close enough I could have reached out and touched them.

Was hunting deer a few years back, sitting up on a big rock on top of a ridge, had a bobcat jump on the rock and sit down beside me (about 2 feet away) scared the $hit out of me. The fact I had a Ruger Super Blackhawk .44 mag on my hip and my 30-06 laying accross my lap was NO comfort. 

Out scouting when a coyote came straight at me growling and showing teeth, .45 cal 220 grain gold dot at 3 feet stopped him, came back *positive* for rabies.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I've had 3 at different times within 25 yards called in. Got one, the other two I couldnt' get them in my scope and didn't have the shotgun. Now I carry the shotgun to EVERY stand so I suppose they are going to start hanging up on me.


----------



## kiddmen57 (Oct 13, 2006)

I had two run right towards me from a group of three. One of the two passed out about 10 yards, and the other nearly ran into me. I was crouched up in a dead tree wearing full camo witha face mask. Scared the bejezes outta me.

Couldnt get a shot at either due to the close range, so I took the thrird one that had stayed behind at about 50 yards.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I had a few of them so close I should of tackled them them!!! Up close and personal, my motto!!


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Had five at about 40 yds... then I just started shooting and coyotes were running everywhere.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I've had them ( coyotes, bobcats and fox ) within a couple feet away and I've even had coyotes run under my truck and out the other side.


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

I've had coyotes within 10 feet. While calling on the ice I was calling fron under a dock and had a fox run down the dock and onto the ice. I killed him at about two yards. He actuall ran over top of me while i was under the dock so he was within a foot.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

I was turkey hunting couple years ago and out of no where a bobcat appeared few feet in front of me i was in a ground blind and seemed like forever we were staring at each other and ever time it started to walk off id reach for the guna nd move and it ould turn and crouch down and get lil bit closer to me. I couldnt believe this cat was actually trying to get ready to pounce on me but the stupid thing layed satrring at me ready to spring for me long enough for me to reach over grab the shotgun jack a shelll and it still took while for me to decide I should shot the cat at so close range but did and was proud to It was my first turkey hunt I was 12 and had got a big cat ever since ive been interested in calling in cats and coytes its just as fun as running coyotes with dogs on sunday. Now 14 and still havent got a shot a cat or coyote calling but bound determined to get one one of these days.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

younghunter your time will come. when i was your age i got buck, bird, coyote, and everything else fever. i didnt get my fist coyote till i was 19 that was only a year ago. now its just as bad but now i can aim....sort of :lol:


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah i know it will ******* i catch coyotes i just want to call one in i caought one in the snares last week and got to wrestle it cause we sell them live for 50bucks and i didnt have a choke stick so i had to grab it and tie its mouth shut with some balling twine i got bite twice at my knee and on my ankle but shes in the grain ben rite now. so its alrite but i seem to find it more challenging being able to out smart a coyote then to just grab its more rewarding to me .


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

you got guts, what do you do with the live coyotes. or should i say who is buying them. you should try callin it is alot of fun. you can get cheap call and go from there. im still new to the sport but hooked. i was thinking it was alot harder than it was, but im hunting them where there thick.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

I had one yote come so close I could have reached out and touched him with the end of my rifle. He was so focused on the decoy I had placed 30 yards downwind from me that he had no idea the jig was up until I clicked off the safety. At the sound of the click, he immediately turned and I had to wait for him to get out a little way before I could shoot because all I could see in the scope was fur. I ended up dropping him about 25 yards away. A thrill, to be sure.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

We sell them to a man out of missouri he has lots of land with high fences and kennels he lets like 8 coytoes out and people pay to let there pups run to get use to it. He told us that he would buy a thousand coyotes this year if we could get them. hes got a rig set up to carry 150 at a time we usally around 50. here in kansas but times buy 50bucks each and u get a nice lil pay check on top of the cats beavers ***** muskratsand other stuff we catch it turns out to be a lot of fun. Yea it sure rases the hair still every time i step in the circle when a coyote is there open mouthed at you it usally ant thta bad i can walk in put a choke stick aorund him and pin him with and then get on top of him and cut the snare then but in the barrel and it ant bad but i just had a stick and some ballying twine so that what i did.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

cant complain about 50$ a dog. 1000 dogs sounds like you will be busy and swimin in money. buy a new gun :lol:


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

yea plan on it got bout 600 saved up but think im gunna get a car fisrt though but htis sumer im gunna be doing timber stand improvment wroking with my uncle logging so hopefully ill get enough of winter to a buy a car then get a gun int he summer just in time for next fall/winter


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

car gets you to work not a gun  i want to trade my car for a new truck


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I had two about 5-8 feet from me at one stand, they saw me and the one tripped over the other trying to get out of dodge. I didn't get a shot at the pair until they got out a bit, was pretty cool. The next stand happened the same way but just a single, she wasn't as luck to get to run as far. since then i haven't gotten anything in past about 20 yds. a lot of fun though. 
xdeano


----------



## litko609 (Dec 13, 2006)

Four years ago, had a red fox at about 5-7 feet, stalking my turkey decoy. Unsure (at the time) of any game restrictions so didn't shoot... know better for next time!!


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

While using an electronic caller set about 10 yards away from me I had a red fox jump over the gun barrel in my lap from behind. I raised up, fired 3 times and never touched a hair.

Another time in Oklahoma I was sitting behind a cut bank. I was watching a huge valley in front of me but my buddy was watching my backside from 150 yards away. Well, he wasn't watching too well. The top of that cut bank was even with my head and after a few minutes I FELT something. It was a coyote sniffing my ear. I jumped up and he jumped up at the same time. His yellow eyes were no more than a foot from mine! He pooped and I almost did. He couldn't believe what he'd done so he stopped when he was only 50 yards away and I shot him there.

That was the closest and that was too close.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Randy, you said you almost pooped. If you didn't what was that running down your leg? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> *car gets you to work not a gun* i want to trade my car for a new truck


Buy a truck to get you out hunting!


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

a truck call in sick


----------

